# Suggestions on a pet.



## MrJorgensen (Sep 10, 2012)

So, in all my planning and stuff for my tortoise, I have a few leftover supplies. Instead of trying to return them, I thought, why not add another pet? My torts making me really happy, so I'm sure another would do the same. I have some substrate leftover, a 150W white heatlamp, and an 8 x 18 heating pad. I would like to stick with a reptile, but not a snake. My mom would never visit me if I had a snake (maybe I should get one ). Is there a smaller tortoise species that I could keep inside in something during the winter, maybe on the edge of my tortoise table (check it out in the enclosures thread)? Or, would a bearded dragon or something smaller like that be a better choice? I'm just looking for thoughts. I really love the personality my tortoise has and would love another one, just not one that will get as giant as him.


----------



## wellington (Sep 10, 2012)

How about a hermanns, Greek or Russian? A bearded is amgreat reptile, they do get kinda big, but a great lizard. I now have a uromastyx which is not as calm as a bearded, but doesn't eat bugs, which I love.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 10, 2012)

wellington said:


> now have a uromastyx which is not as calm as a bearded, but doesn't eat bugs, which I love.


 
My vote is for a Uro. I find they have more personality than beardies and have the added bonus of being vegetarian.


----------



## MrJorgensen (Sep 10, 2012)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > now have a uromastyx which is not as calm as a bearded, but doesn't eat bugs, which I love.
> ...



Is the diet similar to a tortoise diet?


----------



## wellington (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes, greens, ya. They also eat dried beans like peas, lentils, etc. They need UVB and higher temps. Not big on water. Doesn't need a water dish, however I make sure his greens are washed just before feeding and I also spray the inside glass a couple times a week for water. They don't climb as much so likes to have more ground area.


----------



## Tom (Sep 10, 2012)

Look into captive bred Northern Blue tongue skinks too. They are the perfect reptile pet. Very easy to house and care for with a great personality too.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Sep 13, 2012)

I would get a Russian tortoise or a Greek tortoise.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Sep 13, 2012)

Main questions to ask yourself is:

1.) how much space can you devote to it?
2.) Do you want a herbivore, carnivore, or insectivore? let's face it, once the animal is set-up, food bills are the biggest expense of any pet. Do you want to deal with veggies, bugs, or rodents?


----------



## MrJorgensen (Sep 13, 2012)

I do love the diet of my Sulcata. Being able to keep it vegetarian is probably a key for me.


----------



## lisa127 (Sep 15, 2012)

I give another vote to the blue tongued skink. They are great lizards, very hardy and very easy to care for. They are also omnivores that do not require live food. My adult blue tongue eats twice a week and his diet is almost identical to my three toed box turtles diet. So I prepare the same thing for both of them! Very easy. I've had my blue tongued skink for 13 years and he's never had the slightest problem whatsoever.


----------

